# Vintage Rotary (with thanks to Simon)



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

So a first Vintage for me and a first Rotary. I bought this before Christmas whilst doing my usual surfing of Ebay whilst the wife was at work and the kids were in bed. I wasn't at all in the market for a new watch and certainly nothing vintage when I happened across a little Rotary (circa 1940) which was slightly worse for wear. Infact it was sold as spares or repairs so I messaged the seller and agreed a price of thirty quid. I sent it straight off to Simon as soon as it arrived and It was sent back to me today, running nicely after a service, a few new parts including a replacement crystal.
























The face is watch originally won me over with that beautiful vintage patina. The lume on the hands, especially the minute hand has completely disappeared, leaving strangely skeletonised hands meaning the numerals can still be seen as the hands pass over them. The second sub dial sweeps nicely and its a feature I really really like. The case itself is in superb condition, no signs of polishing, very sharp edges and only minor scratches.

The lug width was slightly odd (to me at least) at 15mm. I decided to go for an olive Nato on it and had to squeeze a 16mm strap onto it. I appreciate NATO's are an acquired taste however it adds a certain field/trench watch feel to it which really works for me.

All in all I'm absolutely thrilled with it. A special mention to @simon2 who has given this watch a new lease of life. Spoke to him 2 or 3 times on the phone and he explained exactly what was the wrong with it and what his recommendations would be. Certainly my only port of call now for any future repairs.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

A great choice for your first vintage watch & well done having it restored so it can be worn and enjoyed for hopefully many years in the future. :thumbsup:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

It fascinates me, the number of rather early vintage watches out there that can now be bought for very reasonable sums. I have picked up a few early watches myself recently, and have decided to put one silver example from about the 1925-35 period - an Aero - on a nice leather strap so that I can use it from time to time. One thing that does annoy me - my Aero has silver wire lugs and some twit wore the watch using a steel expandable bracelet with the result that the bracelet has cut into the lugs and weakened them somewhat. I shall have to be a bit careful when I wear the watch.


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

> It fascinates me, the number of rather early vintage watches out there that can now be bought for very reasonable sums. I have picked up a few early watches myself recently, and have decided to put one silver example from about the 1925-35 period - an Aero - on a nice leather strap so that I can use it from time to time. One thing that does annoy me - my Aero has silver wire lugs and some twit wore the watch using a steel expandable bracelet with the result that the bracelet has cut into the lugs and weakened them somewhat. I shall have to be a bit careful when I wear the watch.


 I just love the sense of history you get with these old watches. It leaves so much to the imagination and as you say, can be picked up for the price of a cheap digital watch. Sad in many ways but also beneficial at the same time. There's certainly a romance to vintage pieces that Im slowly beginning to appreciate that I don't believe you can put a price on.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I have something similar don't know what era from.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Your Rodana watch dates to the mid to later 1930s and is a product of the Rodana watch company founded in Grenchen, Switzerland, in 1930, by Hans Baumgartner. Apparently, the early pieces were branded"Rodana" before a judicial/legal problem caused the name to be changed to "Rodania." Your watch has a polygonal back, presumably screw-down for water resistance, and it also has radium lume - so no messing about with the dial or hands please. The bracelet intrigues me a bit, and I wonder if someone has cut the ends of a gents bracelet and fused them to on to the watch fittings so that the bracelet becomes a bespoke watch strap.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks for the information on the watch most helpful that's the way I received the watch with the bracelet attached at one end and clips in at the other end, still keeping good time and if you shine a torch on the face it still glows


----------



## JimmyUSA (Jul 8, 2017)

> Your Rodana watch dates to the mid to later 1930s and is a product of the Rodana watch company founded in Grenchen, Switzerland, in 1930, by Hans Baumgartner. Apparently, the early pieces were branded"Rodana" before a judicial/legal problem caused the name to be changed to "Rodania." Your watch has a polygonal back, presumably screw-down for water resistance, and it also has radium lume - so no messing about with the dial or hands please. The bracelet intrigues me a bit, and I wonder if someone has cut the ends of a gents bracelet and fused them to on to the watch fittings so that the bracelet becomes a bespoke watch strap.


 I think it's mid-40s


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nice one @JIMMYNo1










One of my faves from my childhood. :thumbsup:


----------

